# k2 weapon is SICK!!!



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I've got a 148 WWW Rocker that I can't wait to ride tomorrow. Also using Cartels. I'm 6'1" 155lbs with a size 11 boot.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i call bull shit on board count.


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i call bull shit on board count.



i dont know why. for a ref. i learned on a old alpine board with ski boots and bindings. Maybe 30 degrees or more front on both.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

So after riding mine this weekend, I agree with everything you said except riding at high speeds. I felt really uneasy about this board at high speeds. Carving at high speeds was pretty sketchy and I won't be doing that again.

Absolutely LOVE the board though. Its gonna be a very fun season with this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea why don't I believe all this....


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> Yea why don't I believe all this....


well maybe i am a exception on the go fast side. I am a speed freak. 180 plus in cars, having had shifter karts, boats, basically anything i can go as fast as possible on or in. I am just a nut for high speeds. I flat base anytime i am not riding park. Dont carve much because it scrubs speed. But for as much as i have pushed boards speedwise this is up there for the type of board. My artifact i have ripped inter. riders on straight freeride boards. I test the shit out of it. I will say inspire your confidence in this board freeriding it. It will push over sooner than freeride boards but still holds a great edge. The sketch feeling is of you not the deck. If not comfortable push it harder and harder until the confidence grows. Then you know its limits. I personally take it out on the first couple of freeride runs, expecting to eat it. At least i know the boards limit after the first couple of runs.

think what you may but i am giving advice from a objective view. mine.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Being similar weight I find short boards can be squirlly at high speed, though super easy to manuever.. doesn't mean I can't ride them really fast... I've seen people ride snow skates as fast as snowboards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I love my 158 WWW


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

Beefy said:


> I love my 158 WWW


nice. great deck. 58 though is WAY to big for my tastes. My freeride deck is a 56. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah its big but im more comfortable on bigish decks.

I was just all freeride on a 163 before the Weapon, but now ive been doing more park. Ill never look back


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> i call bull shit on board count.


Eh I have more boards that which are this years or next just sitting in my room.

What I"m calling bullshit on is the speed factor on the 148 that board is ptex, wood, and ptex nothing added to it for stability and a rocker that makes it get more death chatter in the nose.

I think people need to read this.
The Angry Snowboarder: How to spot a shitty review


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

lol I think most of the posters in the thread are aware this is BS.


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

ok guys. lets start by estimating a mph where this would wig out the deck. then we will go from there


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

Would you guys like to see a video and if so of what. I dont think a high speed pass will give a view of speed> and i dont know where i can rent a helmet cam


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh I have more boards that which are this years or next just sitting in my room.
> 
> What I"m calling bullshit on is the speed factor on the 148 that board is ptex, wood, and ptex nothing added to it for stability and a rocker that makes it get more death chatter in the nose.
> 
> ...


i called bull shit because hes a 15 year old with a "friend" that owns a shop..


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i called bull shit because hes a 15 year old with a "friend" that owns a shop..


actually i am 28 jerkoff. i started riding when i was 14/15


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

RoughedgesMR said:


> actually i am 28 jerkoff. i started riding when i was 14/15


ok that makes much more sense then sure, i am sorry.:dunno:you could see how unrealistic it would be for a 14 year old to have that many boards lol..


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

ok, i understand you thought i was younger. sorry for the comment i was having a shitty day


----------

